# T5 Ballast



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy T5 Ballast in the mississauga area.
Of course I meant those for our aquarium use.
Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

There is no such thing as an "aquarium use" ballast. 

You may want to check a speciality lighting store for the T5 ballasts; for sure they are not available at Home Depot or Rona.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Like a T5HO ballast? Only electrical supply stores and aquarium shops will have them.

PC ballasts, and VHOs would probably also only be found in specialty stores.

Oh, try a hydroponics place, they MIGHT have it.


----------



## kaegunim (Jan 15, 2010)

Westburn electric will have them for sure. They are generally suppliers to electricians proper, but will sell to the public too.

Their prices are not always as good as big box stores, but they will definitely beat an aquarium store! The staff always knows what they are talking about (the trick is to know what you are talking about before you go in >_<~)

There are a couple in mississauga.


----------

